

Running Linux on Open Hardware [pdf] - agumonkey
http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/Turtles%20all%20the%20way.pdf

======
hga
As in this, currently no-MMU SuperH hardware:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9812010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9812010)

~~~
agumonkey
That's how I got to find the slides. The title was reverted by HN, it's a bit
too generic now.

------
planteen
I don't get this. Why don't they just use the LEON? It uses the SPARC
instruction set, which is an open standard. The LEON is GPL, in VHDL, and has
been widely used for years in space missions and other applications. And it
already runs Linux.

~~~
sanxiyn
I think they hate GPL. Quote from the slide: "Releasing VHDL and build system
under BSD license".

------
slasaus
For those who just want to read about it, see
[http://nommu.org/](http://nommu.org/)

At first I was wondering if this was about
[http://riscv.org/](http://riscv.org/) but it is not.

